# New digs.



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I've been thinking maybe I should get a bigger cage since I've got three birds now so I went to a nearby pet shop today and saw the perfect one for $270.00. I thought I'd better shop around though so went five minutes up the road to another shop and they had the exact same cage there for $159.00! I had to get it of course... because I haven't spent enough money on them at the vets lately. 

Here's a couple of pics of the front and the back...


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

YAY!!  Thats an awesome setup!! I see you have tons of the same toys as me (like most people on this forum.. I guess theres only so many toys around in Australia! LOL)

They will be super happy little munchkins. And what a huge price difference! It's a wonder that first place sells any cages at all with prices that high! Especially since the other store is so close- you'd think they would have more competitive prices!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Amazing cage and stuff,and it was cheap and great tiels


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you. I (and they I think) are very happy with it. I would have been VERY unhappy if I'd paid over $100.00 more for the same cage. I don't know how they can sell any at that price. 

I wasn't sure if I'd have enough toys for this one but after rummaging through the cupboard I found heaps that I'd put aside. I think a lot of us have the same toys on here. I've noticed quite a few I have in others pics.  Of course the ones they love the most are the ones that cost practically nothing. Not the ones that cost heaps like the bucket full of shredding parts... they completely ignore that.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Quick question, do your tiels use that wood/rope swing type thing? I have the exact same one in my tiels cage at the moment and they wont go near it!!! They love their round rope swing, but this one they wont touch!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

cheekyboy said:


> Quick question, do your tiels use that wood/rope swing type thing? I have the exact same one in my tiels cage at the moment and they wont go near it!!! They love their round rope swing, but this one they wont touch!


I haven't used that one for a while because they got sick of it. They (Holly and Bell) used to pick at the bark a little bit but otherwise ignored it. I thought I'd try it again in the new cage and see if these guys pay attention to it or not. And mine love the round rope as well. Jack sleeps on there at night.


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

Aren't those cages great? I love mine, so much room for them.
Nice set up!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I know. I'm so happy with it. Of course last night Jack and Smudge still argued and bickered about the other being too close. They've got tons of room to move away from each other but they don't... and then complain about it.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

You got a great deal on a nice cage  I have that cage for my linnie in green but I keep the grate in since small birds like linnie's or tiels could easily sneak out the bottom.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> You got a great deal on a nice cage  I have that cage for my linnie in green but I keep the grate in since small birds like linnie's or tiels could easily sneak out the bottom.


I noticed it has a bit of a gap at the bottom. It was advertised as a patio cage, but I don't know if I'd like to leave them outside in it. It was a really good price though so I'm definitely not complaining!


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Cassie, I take mine outside in their travel cage. It's small, 18x18x18 I think? I know they can't escape from it, I have zip ties all over it and quick links and plastic clothes pins to secure the front door. It's very nice to see you're so observant to not want your babies to escape.  I never leave mine outside by themselves. hugs


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I think I might buy a smaller one to take them outside in. The other cage was good that way because I could get it in and out of the house by myself, but I don't think I have any chance with this one. I can just see them bickering no end in a smaller cage though.  When I mow the lawn I used to take Holly and Bell out to get some fresh air, but with it being winter I've been a bit hesitant to take Jack out since he's been ill.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Very nice setup!  Same cage I have, just different color. We also ended up finding a deal on it.  I bet your Tiel's enjoy!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Malorey said:


> Very nice setup!  Same cage I have, just different color. We also ended up finding a deal on it.  I bet your Tiel's enjoy!


It's a great cage isn't it. I actually saw it today at another pet shop for $220.00 so it was a great deal! I think they're all happy in there. They've got heaps of room for their toys now.


----------

